# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  کد تغییر رمز عبور برای کاربر به زبان php

## s.hosseinabadi

سلام
من برای پروژم نیاز دارم به فرم تغییر رمز عبور برای کاربر . خودم انجام دادم ولی نمی دونم چرا کار نمی کنه لطفا کمکم کنید مرسی

<?php
require './includes/init.inc.php';
include './template/head.tpl.php';

if (isset($_REQUEST['userName'])&& (!empty($_REQUEST['password']) && !empty($_REQUEST['newpassword']))){ 

    $userName =$_REQUEST['userName'];
    $password = $_POST['password'];
    $newpassword = $_POST['newpassword'];
    $confirmnewpassword = $_POST['confirmnewpassword'];

    $result = "SELECT password FROM user WHERE userName='$userName'";

        if(!$result){
            echo "نام کاربری وارد شده وجود ندارد!";
        }
        else
            if($password != mysql_result($result, 0)){
                echo "رمز عبور اشتباه وارد شده است.";
                }

        if($newpassword == $confirmnewpassword){
            $sql = mysql_query("UPDATE user SET password = '$newpassword' WHERE userName='$userName'");      
        }

        if(!$sql){
            echo "تغییر رمز عبور موفقیت آمیز بود!";
        }
        else{
            echo "رمز عبور جدید و تکرار رمز عبور باید یکسان باشد!";
        }
}         
        ?>

<form  action ="" method="post">

        <table border="1" align="center" width="600" style="border-collapse:collapse" bordercolor="#333333">
        <tr bgcolor="#006683"><td height="30"><font color="#FFFFFF"><font size="4" face="B Davat"> تغییر رمز عبور </font></td></tr>
        <tr><td>
    <br>
    <table border="0" align="center">
    <tr align="right">
            <td><font size="4" face="B Davat">کلمه عبور فعلی</td>
            <td> : </td>
            <td> <input type="text" name="password"></td>
    </tr>
        <tr align="right">
            <td width="110"><font size="4" face="B Davat"> کلمه عبور جدید </td>
            <td> : </td>
            <td> <input type="password" name="newpassword"></td>
    </tr>
        <tr align="right">
            <td width="120"><font size="4" face="B Davat"> تکرار کلمه عبور جدید </td>
            <td> : </td>
            <td> <input type="password" name="confirmnewpassword"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
            <td><input type="submit"  value="ثبت رمز عبور جدید" style=" width:120"></td>
    </tr>
    </table></td></tr>
</table>
</form>
<?php
include './template/tail.tpl.php';
?>

----------


## parsboy

> سلام
> من برای پروژم نیاز دارم به فرم تغییر رمز عبور برای کاربر . خودم انجام دادم ولی نمی دونم چرا کار نمی کنه لطفا کمکم کنید مرسی
> 
> <?php
> require './includes/init.inc.php';
> include './template/head.tpl.php';
> 
> if (isset($_REQUEST['userName'])&& (!empty($_REQUEST['password']) && !empty($_REQUEST['newpassword']))){ 
> 
> ...


 باسلام
الان سوال شما چه ربطی به این فریم ورک داره؟!!!
شما سوالتون رو درتالارPHP مطرح کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------

